# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  August Monday

## Peter NJ



----------


## amyb

Why the crowd?

----------


## Peter NJ

Carnival!!!!! You can see my old roof line sticking out of the trees on the left..In front of the yellow house.

----------


## Peter NJ

Big day for boat races and beach parties.

----------


## LindaP

You sure didn't have far to go to the Pumphouse !!!

----------


## Peter NJ

I was painting the outside of my cottage when they had their grand opening..Was there for the first opening nights...Free beer!

----------

